# Does Driftwood significantly soften water?



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

My citys water is extremely hard, and previously someone told me not to use a softening pillow as this does not really solve the problem and can create others. So i ordered some driftwood online and was wondering if this will have a dramatic effect on my extremely hard water? or will i need additional steps


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

In cases where people have very hard water you can change out your substrate and replace it with peat plates. The other option is using reverse osmosis.


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

just driftwood is not going to significantly soften significantly hard water. it will help to some degree, but you'll need more to see a significant change (i.e. r/o water-fastest way, peat plates-also fast, peat in filter-not as fast as the other two, but with the driftwood, should begin to make a notiticable difference)


----------



## big shoal (Sep 11, 2006)

jerry_plakyda said:


> In cases where people have very hard water you can change out your substrate and replace it with peat plates. The other option is using reverse osmosis.


Totally agree RO or peeat is the way to go!


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

peat plates darken up the water too, right?


----------

